# Exodus Audio Subs No More!!



## piyush7243

My Shiva X2 got blown so i called up Kevin from DIYCable to get some soft parts. He told me that soft parts or voice coil recone kit wont be available as they have stopped production of Shiva, Tempest and Maelstorm completely and we cant get a new sub even.

I was very sad to hear that. It was one of the best subs i had in long time..

Guys any help to get it repaired or what else should i go for..


----------



## generalkorrd

I would say that you should go to fixmyspeaker.com, that is the website for team psi. He has one of the better reps for rebuilding orphan drivers than anyone else I've heard of


----------



## piyush7243

thanks a lot i will check out with them about this


----------



## GLN305

Just as an FYI, I spoke with Kevin via e-mail and it seems he is out of the subwoofer market in total and possibly out of business depending on some situational items he has on his plate. I made sure he understands we appreciate his work, time and passion. I also wished him luck and hope he doesn't have to shut his doors at all.


----------



## EcotecRacer

GLN305 said:


> Just as an FYI, I spoke with Kevin via e-mail and it seems he is out of the subwoofer market in total and possibly out of business depending on some situational items he has on his plate. I made sure he understands we appreciate his work, time and passion. I also wished him luck and hope he doesn't have to shut his doors at all.


Basically same thing he told me by email


----------



## tRidiot

Dammit... I better buy some more Anarchys while I can...


----------



## HiloDB1

Wow sad to hear. He was doing some awesome stuff.


----------



## rysc86

i don't know much of about exodus audio but was this what Adire audio turned into? I'm guessing so since most of the sub names are adire


----------



## el_chupo_

rysc86 said:


> i don't know much of about exodus audio but was this what Adire audio turned into? I'm guessing so since most of the sub names are adire


Nope.


----------



## rysc86

so how could they use adire names? not trying to argue, just asking. only adire names i don't see is brahma and extremis


----------



## kvndoom

makes me a sad panda to see the IDQ and the Shiva disappear in the same year.


----------



## tornaido_3927

Is recently finished building a box specially for the shiva, I was waiting on the local distributor to get another shipment in


----------



## [email protected]

kvndoom said:


> makes me a sad panda to see the IDQ and the Shiva disappear in the same year.


The IDQ is going away? Where did you see this info at?


----------



## DS-21

rysc86 said:


> i don't know much of about exodus audio but was this what Adire audio turned into? I'm guessing so since most of the sub names are adire


Sorta/kinda/not really.

There was no corporate connection whatsoever. But the subs were designed by ex-Adire people (Dan Wiggins et al.), used the XBL^2 dual gap motor design those people developed at Avatar/Adire.

Also, Kevin had permission to use the names.


----------



## el_chupo_

DS-21 said:


> Sorta/kinda/not really.
> 
> There was no corporate connection whatsoever. But the subs were designed by ex-Adire people (Dan Wiggins et al.), used the XBL^2 dual gap motor design those people developed at Avatar/Adire.
> 
> Also, Kevin had permission to use the names.





rysc86 said:


> so how could they use adire names? not trying to argue, just asking. only adire names i don't see is brahma and extremis


Missed this question, but DS-21 nailed it. Just a licensing thing that Kevin had going with Wiggins. Wiggins licenses out the XBL^2 motor to a few different companies. 

For example, CSS is making the Extremis replacement right now.


----------



## kvndoom

BeatsDownLow said:


> The IDQ is going away? Where did you see this info at?


Do you believe it will stay in production and be the same quality sub under PowerBass? I have my doubts, but hopefully I'm wrong.


----------

